# List of OEM Part Numbers on WWW



## Guest (Jan 5, 2003)

I am out of the country (US) and would love to be able to lookup the original part numbers for my 93 Sentra SE.

I have a: 1993 Nissan Sentra SE, L4-1597cc 1.6L DOHC MFI (GA16DE), automatic tranny, B13 chassis, 
VIN is: 1N4EB32H1PC736352

Any websites out there allow me to look em up?

Thanks, Chuck in Moscow


----------



## babyjbrooks (Sep 22, 2002)

hey you might want you try this web site oem part numbers


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2003)

Hmmmmmm....... well sort of what I wanted but I already have a few of those bookmarked. I never did see the OEM number listed like "21501-53Y00" = Upper radiator hose. I want see the part number if I don't already know it. So far I haven't found that capability anywhere. Any other ideas? Thanks!


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

Check out ebay user part_sheets. He sells full parts sheets for the Sentra's for $5. Well worth the money.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2003)

Excellent. That is what I needed. Thanks.


----------

